# 46 A with Henderson loader.



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is a 1946 A with Henderson Loader, Live hydros, 3 point. original Paint. 
This is a very usefull tractor and my favorite . also a photo of a center tipping dump wagon being loaded .


----------

